# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Close up juegos

## Moñiño

*CARTERAMASTERMIND LECTURA MENTES 35 euros*

¿Te gustaría leer la mente de cualquier persona?, ahora con esta carteraespecial, que puedes usar a diario, podrás ser capaz de realizar prodigiosmentales con total facilidad.
Un espectador piensa algo, una palabra, un dibujo unafrase... la escribe en un pequeño block en el interior de tu carterita, esta secierra y ya no se vuelve abrir jamás pero el mago es capaz de adivinar lo queestá escrito.  John Cornelius ssitema 
*Características:*

Facil de realizar.Gimmick indetectable.No se necesita ningún tipo de     manipulación.La cartera la podrás llevar     siempre contigo.
·        https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0C7TnZo9t0

*contacto mas rápido:* *magicjovis@gmail.com*

----------


## Moñiño

Editado por venta de artículos. Queda lo de la lista.

----------


## Moñiño

Todo vendido gracias

----------

